# 2013 Elantra GT speaker wire diagram needed



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

specifically front left and right speaker color polarity.

front left is red and blue...front right is green and orange.

I am just looking to know which is + and which is - for each side.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

This may help


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks, but those are not for the 13 elantra GT.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

If you hold the speaker cone towards you with the speaker terminals facing towards the ground the left terminal should be + (for the majority of NA cars)


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Sine Swept said:


> If you hold the speaker cone towards you with the speaker terminals facing towards the ground the left terminal should be + (for the majority of NA cars)


oem speakers are long gone...so maybe i need to re-explain my needs.


coming into the molex plug down in the kick panels would be the left and right speaker wires. i need to know which one of the red and blue ( as well as the passenger side green and orange ) is + and -.

Its more of and OCD thing....i just want to be sure i do not reverse the polarity.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

edouble101 said:


> This may help


actually this may help upon further inspection.

assuming blue is - and orange is actually red...and is positive, that would make sense and confirm that originally the shop wired my both sets of speakers backwards.

And i guess the more technical question is...can i use a multimeter to check this?


----------



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

Since up for a free account at hmaservice.com

Free technical manuals for all Hyundai cars


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

thewatusi said:


> Since up for a free account at hmaservice.com
> 
> Free technical manuals for all Hyundai cars


i have tried that for a year....it does not work on a mac...and thanks for reminding me how pissed off i am at that.

although i think club elantra posted a user name and password...let me see if i can find that.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i think i found it....its on the club elantra site.


----------



## kbuggins (May 31, 2013)

You got a build log goin? I have a 13 but its not a gt. But I'd still be interested in seein what you get into!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

kbuggins said:


> You got a build log goin? I have a 13 but its not a gt. But I'd still be interested in seein what you get into!


no build log...i put some comps in the front doors, morel mids with some HAT imagine tweets i had. I bought a set of dynaudio passive crossovers to complete the franken-comps. They sound great.

I have 4 8's in a box in the hatch area firing up, powered by a rockford mono amp. 

I was powering the comps off the HU, but this weekend added a hifonics Odin amp to do that. 

I will tie the whole thing together when i get my Audiocontrol EQX this week.


----------



## kbuggins (May 31, 2013)

Sounds sweet. I like the DIY style!


----------

